# Ibex hunt in New Mexico with Core 4 Element and G3



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

This was by far the hardest hunt I've ever been on...and funnest:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Matt,
You put out some cool videos!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Matt, I've said it before and I'll say it again. You sir, are an inspiration to me. You make me want to get in shape and go all out. You make me remember what it was like to be young and strong and full of adventure and life. Your passion for what you do comes out in your movies without you even saying a word. I was Riveted! I don't say that about too many hunting shows these days. You really need to market you genius in the main stream. Or, may be not...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Now thats an adventure!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redfrog (Jan 10, 2013)

WOW!! That looks like some tuff hiking. Those were some great looking Ibex.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Matt, I've said it before and I'll say it again. You sir, are an inspiration to me. You make me want to get in shape and go all out. You make me remember what it was like to be young and strong and full of adventure and life. Your passion for what you do comes out in your movies without you even saying a word. I was Riveted! I don't say that about too many hunting shows these days. You really need to market you genius in the main stream. Or, may be not...


Thanks a ton Tex. Nothing in life is worth doing if you can't share it with others!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome video Matt glad to see you running still!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

****.....that looks fun, invigorating, exhausting, deflating and uplifting all in one. Looks like hunting.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

amazing! the footage/scenery/experience looked incredible! I can't imagine how it would have been in person. I'm jealous!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like a good place to fall and get yourself killed. Very cool video and amazing animals. I can't believe the horns on those things!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I get tired just watching the videos. It makes the hill i walk around in look like the bunny slopes.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Another great video Matt. Those animals are pretty cool looking.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Matt, What I like best about your videos is it's all about the hunt or the adventure and only incidently about the trophy. It stands to reason that you'll see more trophies in the rugged places you go, because few people are willing to go there, but we get a LOT of scenery, hiking, running, sliding, and stalking, even when the animals are in the picture. Thanks for showing us how it should be!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

elkfromabove said:


> Matt, What I like best about your videos is it's all about the hunt or the adventure and only incidently about the trophy. It stands to reason that you'll see more trophies in the rugged places you go, because few people are willing to go there, but we get a LOT of scenery, hiking, running, sliding, and stalking, even when the animals are in the picture. Thanks for showing us how it should be!


Thanks a ton.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Matt, What I like best about your videos is it's all about the hunt or the adventure and only incidently about the trophy. It stands to reason that you'll see more trophies in the rugged places you go, because few people are willing to go there, but we get a LOT of scenery, hiking, running, sliding, and stalking, even when the animals are in the picture. Thanks for showing us how it should be!


Huh, I thought it was about advertising for core 4 and coke.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > Matt, What I like best about your videos is it's all about the hunt or the adventure and only incidently about the trophy. It stands to reason that you'll see more trophies in the rugged places you go, because few people are willing to go there, but we get a LOT of scenery, hiking, running, sliding, and stalking, even when the animals are in the picture. Thanks for showing us how it should be!
> ...


Ridgetop, You've got a good eye for quality products.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Like everyone else has said, great video work. Looks like you worked hard and did everything you could to make it happen. 110 yard frontal shot on a moving animal?


----------

